# Pro-Flo



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

What do you guys think of this line of plumbing products, that Fergusons is so overly eager to put there name and logo on the box? I know they have been out for a while, just wanted some outsider opinions on it.


----------



## trout lake (May 9, 2009)

Good to know you Rockstar. Glad your part of this group and I respect your opinions. After all, if a man has no respect he has nothing....

Look forward to bantering back and forth in the future...:thumbsup:

trout lake


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> What do you guys think of this line of plumbing products, that Fergusons is so overly eager to put there name and logo on the box? I know they have been out for a while, just wanted some outsider opinions on it.



My rep from Ferguson gave me all the fliers a few months ago but I haven't used the products. They're very inexpensive, I would like to find out who actually makes the stuff, do you know?


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

Remember Boys- Q-u-a-l-i-t-y

Your Ol Pal: The Leakster


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

One word, 

Not


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

ironranger said:


> My rep from Ferguson gave me all the fliers a few months ago but I haven't used the products. They're very inexpensive, I would like to find out who actually makes the stuff, do you know?



They havent hit the shelves yet in your area? they have been out here for quite some time. I believe that there tub and shower vavles are made by B&K, the toilets by mansfeild, the lav faucets and all the other(garbage) not sure about.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

trout lake said:


> Good to know you Rockstar. Glad your part of this group and I respect your opinions. After all, if a man has no respect he has nothing....
> 
> Look forward to bantering back and forth in the future...:thumbsup:
> 
> trout lake


Your reply is somewhat confusing and a lil off topic. Care to retort?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Their cut sheets for their wall hung lavs suck. I put a zurn carrier for one in an Arby's last week. The way they did their measurements are much different from everyone else.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> They havent hit the shelves yet in your area? they have been out here for quite some time. I believe that there tub and shower vavles are made by B&K, the toilets by mansfeild, the lav faucets and all the other(garbage) not sure about.



Yea they're here, just haven't tried any. My rep dropped off the fliers, I guess he's trying to push them on me.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Used to have some problems with the china--not so much anymore. Ferguson by me is very customer oriented. Ive worked with them over 20 years. All faucets in that pricepoint are garbage but theyll return for me if needed. $40 lav fct using delta parts. Not my 1st choice ever for china or anything else. They are labelling basket strainers etc under proflo.


----------



## Down N Dirty (Mar 12, 2009)

I was about to post that as well Still. Everytime a homeowner goes in there to pick out fixtures the showroom girls always pass off their ProFlo lines. The strainers are junk, the lavs won't hold up to anything being remotely dropped on them and the faucets are cheap. I hate to cut the showroom girls out of any commission but I do change their bids when they spec that stuff.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

they are builder quality crap yes crap. but it is cheap crap.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Complete junk. I had a lady that wanted 3 of the Pro Flo lavatory faucets. I thought the boxes where empty. I just noticed last time I was at Ferguson they now have Pro- Flo water closets.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

The water closets suck and are cheap. I can get a basic elongated Gerber for the same price at my other supply house. They have there name on, p-traps,wax rings, supply lines, stops, escuseons, basket strainers, sump pump, 110 grinder pumps, whirlpool tubs. Last whirlpool tube I set, had to change it out, POS leaked in 4 differnt places on the jet pipings, and through the fiberglass somewhere.


----------



## Down N Dirty (Mar 12, 2009)

Ferguson tried to get us to change to their ProFlo water closets as well. We let them know that we could still drop ship our usual water closets for about the same price and have a much better product. However, once again, their showroom still tries to cram it down the HO mouth.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't know why these assclowns think that cheap garbage is good. I am fortunate that my supply houses stock good stuff, and they aren't competing with the manufacturers. I don't have a Ferguson's by me and I am glad.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Yea, I have to say that our Fergusons here have a bunch of young dumbasses behind a counter. They have no problem selling stuff to a DIYer either. Can't tell you how many times i have waited over 20 minutes so the young buck good find a part from a regular old walkin, meanwhile, me the account holder with them sits and waits. BS. Total Bs.
Now I have another supplyer based out of GA here, guys at the counter there have been there a while. They know there stuff, they get you in and out as fast as possible.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

There is a supply house about a mile from our shop and one mile from some of our big industrial customers, but I hate to use them. They never let me talk to the guys at the counter, I gotta go thru a salesperson. I ask them for Brasscraft 1/4 turn angle stops and they ask me if I know the number. Unless I have their catalog in my lap when I order, it's dicey. My favorite supply house is about 15 minutes further, but it's independent, the prices are right there, and they all know what the hell I am talking about. I usually order from them, because I am the clock when I go get the stuff anyway. They have any configuration of Chicago faucets you want, they will make it up for you, right there. I use them except on new construction. They aren't computerized, so takeoffs take a long time to get priced for bid.


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

I have been using the Pro Flo supply lines for a few years now without any problems. I installed a cheap two handle Pro Flo kitchen faucet to try it out one day. Even for a budget job, I will never supply another one again.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I have had many problems with there toilet supplys at my previous employer before i went out on my own. I have installed tons of that garbage for them. there tubular p traps for lavs and kitchen sinks is about all the pro-flo i will ever use.


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

What sort of problems with the supply lines?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

jjbex said:


> There is a supply house about a mile from our shop and one mile from some of our big industrial customers, but I hate to use them. They never let me talk to the guys at the counter, I gotta go thru a salesperson. I ask them for Brasscraft 1/4 turn angle stops and they ask me if I know the number. Unless I have their catalog in my lap when I order, it's dicey. My favorite supply house is about 15 minutes further, but it's independent, the prices are right there, and they all know what the hell I am talking about. I usually order from them, because I am the clock when I go get the stuff anyway. They have any configuration of Chicago faucets you want, they will make it up for you, right there. I use them except on new construction. They aren't computerized, so takeoffs take a long time to get priced for bid.


Midwest?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Something with the supply nuts leaking on the shank of the ballcock. Have had quite a few do it. Hand tighten the bastards, and they just leak. I don't know if its the washer in the damn thing, or just a bad mold.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Killer, how did you know?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

jjbex said:


> Killer, how did you know?


I know the owner, they will be plowing snow in hell before he embraces computerizing his business, does Danny still run the counter there? Me and Jocko go back a long way.


----------



## TotalPlumber (Sep 30, 2008)

In my opinion, 
Pro-Flo products are a no-no. The do however have their place. IF a customer wants the cheapest alternative, pro-flo is their product. I will say in their defense, that the pro-flo wax ring seems to be a good one.
Total


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

*pro-fro*


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes,
Dan is still there. Did he lose his eye in the Marines? He is probably the best counter guy I have ever dealt with.


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

Pro flo is awesome, i just cant wait until they come out with water heaters!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Kyle181 said:


> Pro flo is awesome, i just cant wait until they come out with water heaters!


If they did, it would look like this after 2 weeks of use:











:laughing::blink::laughing::blink::laughing::blink::laughing::blink::laughing::blink::thumbsup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Is that a reem? :laughing:


----------



## invictus (Jan 19, 2009)

The only real problem I had with pro flo is a handicap shower. The base had no slope and pitch towards one end on the entrance. Water would run right out onto the floor. Even afterwords there was a 1/8-1/4 inch of standing water in spots. Of course I didn't find it out til trimming when the building was finished. Try explaining how that manufacturing defect got passed by the inspector. 

Most of their other products are fine. a toilet bowl are all the same. The tanks, if you get the right model are fine (obviously their not a TOTO). Bowl waxes are the same chemical composition as any other one. P-traps, Disposal kits, and tubular extensions are the same as dearborn brass or any one. Lavatory bowls are half the price and work the same as any other china. The compression stops work the same as brasscraft.

I won't touch the shower cartridges, I will always use moen even though pro flow tub/shower valves are $25 less. Faucets the same will order the low end moens before I will use proflo.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

jjbex said:


> Yes,
> Dan is still there. Did he lose his eye in the Marines? He is probably the best counter guy I have ever dealt with.


I don't know how Jocko lost his eye, he is a good guy though.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Did you know him at Paul Supply?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

jjbex said:


> Did you know him at Paul Supply?


I worked with him there, I ran the counter and he ran inside sales.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Well,
it's a small world. Dan is a very smart plumbing parts guy. He helps me out a lot.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

jjbex said:


> Well,
> it's a small world.


I wouldn't want to paint it.


----------



## TotalPlumber (Sep 30, 2008)

*proflo*

One of my guys used to work for ferguson so we know what proflo products are good and what are not. there toilet combos have worked great and are made by Briggs and i believe all of there china is. Stay away from the tub and shower valves though. Some of there lav faucets are decent as well as wax rings quarter turn stops, closet bolts, compression and gas fittings, deep basket strainers and there full port ball valves are pretty well built. the shallow strainers, restricted ball valves and globe valves are trash though. some of the lav faucet parts do interchange w/ delta and thats what we like to install so for a cheap priced decent faucet its ok.


----------



## sweetness09 (Feb 26, 2009)

When strainer locknut's break while tightening, its complete GARBAGE. I will NOT use pro-flo items unless a contractor has supplied the material and insists. I try to talk everyone out of it.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Same happened to me on strainer. Also Gerber for the same pricepoint is a better china choice. That viper is a solid toilet and is a cheap upgrade from the Maxwell.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I run a small company (me and my buddie) and we dont like that stuff.


----------

